# U.S. Military U.A.V. Program



## FastTrax (Apr 19, 2021)

www.sandboxx.us/blog/americas-military-drones-are-probably-a-lot-bigger-than-you-think/

www.airforcemag.com/raytheon-dod-needs-more-research-on-stopping-medium-size-drones/

www.theintercept.com/2016/11/20/a-new-documentary-explores-the-devastating-effects-of-drone-warfare-on-victims-and-whistleblowers/

www.pbs.org/independentlens/films/national-bird/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UAVs_in_the_U.S._military


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 19, 2021)

www.theguardian.com/news/2019/nov/18/killer-drones-how-many-uav-predator-reaper

www.fas.org/irp/program/collect/predator.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Atomics_MQ-1_Predator


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 19, 2021)

www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/13/predator-drone-retire-reaper-us-military-obama

www.military.com/equipment/mq-9-reaper

www.af.mil/About-Us/Fact-Sheets/Display/Article/104470/mq-9-reaper/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Atomics_MQ-9_Reaper


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 19, 2021)

www.af.mil/About-Us/Fact-Sheets/Display/Article/104516/rq-4-global-hawk/

www.fas.org/irp/program/collect/global_hawk.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northrop_Grumman_RQ-4_Global_Hawk


----------

